# Western Australia needs another 100,000 workers in minerals and energy sectors



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

At least 100,000 skilled workers will be needed in Western Australia in the next 10 years largely due to growth in the minerals and energy sector, according to a new report. While demand has slowed and some new projects have been put on hold there is still a massive skills shortage in the region especially [...]

Click to read the full news article: Western Australia needs another 100,000 workers in minerals and energy sectors...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

